# Sandy Hurricane



## makadu (2012 Október 31)

Az a hír járja, hogy még csak most érkezik az ereje a viharnak vagyis 2012 Oktróber 31-én vagy November 1-én
Sajnálom azokat akiknek szenvedniük kell a Sandy Hurrikán miatt

[video=youtube;_cefgWYydkw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_cefgWYydkw&feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## annii (2012 November 1)

Iszonyatos, hogy miket művel. Canada felé tart, de már veszít az erejéből.


----------



## forest559 (2013 Január 30)

Borzasztó katasztrófa volt hála az istenek itt ilyen vihar nem fordulhat elő


----------



## alcedo (2013 Február 13)

Brutál


----------



## alcedo (2013 Február 13)

Soha nem lehetünk erre felkészülve


----------

